# Bug in my headlight.



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

There's a large insect in my driver side headlight assembly. Isn't it supposed to be a sealed unit? Anyone?


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

sukebegigi said:


> There's a large insect in my driver side headlight assembly. Isn't it supposed to be a sealed unit? Anyone?


HAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA! thats pretty funny for some odd reason...

and yes theyre suppost to be sealed.. maybe you should check the lamp and if it has opening, seal it with some silicone...


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Yeah. Maybe I'll take a picture of the little shitter.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Take a pic...that's bafeling because they are sealed and no entry path unless the bulb and components have been removed. Even then, the odds of a bug getting in their is very remote!


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

I'll do it. I'll take a pic for sure. He's a big mofo too which makes it even more strange.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Thats really weird, Nick, theres a mofo stuck in the headlights!!! quick go get the others.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

It's like a giant mosquito but it isn't a mosquito. It has long legs too.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

now i really want to see pics lol

it isnt still alive is it?


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

No, it's dead. I actually found it dead a couple of months ago. I feel silly having not taken care of it already but maybe I've grown attached to it somehow. Another interesting point is that in all that time he's been in there and with all the aggressive driving, he hasn't moved a bit. He's just laying there, as comfy as can be (considering that he's dead).


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

sukebegigi said:


> No, it's dead. I actually found it dead a couple of months ago. I feel silly having not taken care of it already but maybe I've grown attached to it somehow. Another interesting point is that in all that time he's been in there and with all the aggressive driving, he hasn't moved a bit. He's just laying there, as comfy as can be (considering that he's dead).












YOU KILLED JIMINY CRICKET!!!

lol i really want to see a pic... and want to know how that sucker got in there...


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

he's probably deep fried now from your lights.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> he's probably deep fried now from your lights.


No, he's just kinda dead like when a fly gets caught in a window and just dies there kinda deal. And I will get some pics, I've asked a friend with a digital camera already.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

sukebegigi said:


> No, he's just kinda dead like when a fly gets caught in a window and just dies there kinda deal. And I will get some pics, I've asked a friend with a digital camera already.


!!!!! :showpics: !!!!!​


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Mofo's pictures have been taken! My friend will email them to me. Some graphic shots! Do I just paste them onto my reply?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

You can only host pics if you are a contributor

You can host them via photobucket or if it is easier I'll host them for you.

-Zac-


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Scroto Baggins said:


> You can only host pics if you are a contributor
> 
> You can host them via photobucket or if it is easier I'll host them for you.
> 
> -Zac-


I was promised the pics for tonight and if you can post them that would be da bomb. Do I just forward them to you in the private messages section?


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

*Mofo in tha flesh!*

http://photobucket.com/albums/y191/sukebegigi/?action=view&current=DSC01180.jpg


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

im calling a misquito. what year was your car made? the misquito might have dinosaur dna...




as far as getting it out, you will have to remove the entire headlamp assembly and literally shake it out but honestl, i'de leave it in their...it add's character.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Scroto Baggins said:


> im calling a misquito. what year was your car made? the misquito might have dinosaur dna...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure it isn't a mosquito but it looks very similar. And I am toying with the idea of keeping the MOFO. He's just so special. And crunchy lookin'. Got any salsa?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

After showing my friend, he suggested you ebay it as you could probably get a few bucks for it at least. This is not a joke either.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Sure. 'Tiny MOFO in special enclosure'. 100% guaranteed authenticity. Let's start the bidding at $500.


----------

